# Just Received German Passport Wanting to Work or Study in Germany



## GregA (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi,

I was born in Germany (family is German), but moved to the States as a young child. Went to university here (studied marketing and economics).

I recently received my German/EU Passport (twenty something years later). I have worked a couple years here but would like to live abroad in Europe either by furthering my education and getting an additional Undergraduate Degree in Computer Science or by working there immediately with my current degree/experience. (By 'Europe' I would prefer Germany, however my German isn't up-to-snuff to be able to work in an entirely Germany speaking environment, so I am more than open to any European country).

A few questions:

1. Is it possible for me to attend a German/European University and pay EU Fees? If so, what are some English-english speaking schools that have a higher rate of accepting people not residing in the EU when applying?

2. How should I go about applying for jobs in Europe? Any good websites, etc?

Thank you for your help, I look forward to hearing back.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

1. Yes, you can attend any European university, and will pay EU citizen fees. Many schools (also in Germany) have English courses nowadays, but for daily life it's still preferable to speak German. Your place of residence at the time of application doesn't matter at all during the acceptance process.
2. For Germany, Stepstone (and, by some distance, Monster) are the best job listing sites. Better chances, however, are by unsolicited application to target companies and, above all, by personal contacts.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

GregA said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was born in Germany (family is German), but moved to the States as a young child. Went to university here (studied marketing and economics).
> 
> ...



In Germany there is usually no distinction between EU and non-EU students - most courses are free of tuition, even those that are taught partly or entirely in English. Some english-taught Masters programmes do ask for hefty fees.

If you think about studying in the UK, you would have to pay international fees as there is a residency requirement of three years prior to studying. So, you would have to be resident in the EU for three years before you could study in the UK and pay domestic/EU fees. 

Definition of Home and International fee status - University of Reading - University of Reading

Having said that, your German passport gives you the right to move to any EEA country with an automatic right to work. How you apply for jobs differs greatly from country to country. Mostly your chances will be a lot higher when you are already in that country.

If you have your heart set on Germany, teaching English would be one of the things that could probably keep you afloat until you have improved your German.


----------

